# Cc Christmas raffle torr 58.55 Titan flat trap



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Throughout December I will be running some smaller raffles in the run up to Christmas, so first up is this amazing tamper, the base is made from grade 5 titanium with a VST fitting 58.55 mm flat trapez sharp edge, which leaves the walls of the basket super clean, it also comes with the beautiful grenadil bi colour handle ( I can change the handle if you prefer a different one). 40 tickets £5 per ticket which means the forum will get a good chunk of money. All the usual forum raffle rules apply. Add your name to the list


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)


----------



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michael

7. dfk


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michael

7. dfk

8. working dog


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michael

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michael

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michael

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11.mike mc


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michael

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Adding my g back since somehow dfk lost it

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> 1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)
> 
> 2. Noyer
> 
> ...


13. Trebor127


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

reneb said:


> 1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)
> 
> 2. Noyer
> 
> ...


15. Dannymontez


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)[/color]

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)[/color]

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Well it is only a fiver,

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)[/color]

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)[/color]

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)[/color]

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Woo hoo over half way


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)[/color]

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Feel free to take my 'woop' off when the next person add their name!


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn


----------



## Fru T Bunn (Apr 5, 2014)

gingerneil said:


> Feel free to take my 'woop' off when the next person add their name!


Nah.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just 14 more places to go


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Is this a raffle?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Spukey said:


> Is this a raffle?


Do you like a raffle?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Spukey likes a raffle!

Especially at Xmas!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Haven't even read the first post, don't know how much it is yet. Just saw the word raffle.

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Sean said:


> Haven't even read the first post, don't know how much it is yet. Just saw the word raffle.


£500 a ticket, 1000 entries - great prize though


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Daren said:


> £500 a ticket, 1000 entries - great prize though


Yup. 250g pre ground Lavazza! Quality!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Pre-ground!?!? A steal at £500 then and I can sell my grinder.


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung

30. robti


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung

30. robti

31. Big Tony


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Single figures folks just nine more slots available for this amazing tamper


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung

30. robti

31. Big Tony

32. Obnic


----------



## Uldall (Nov 12, 2014)

Woop Woop









/Uldall


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean said:


> Haven't even read the first post, don't know how much it is yet. Just saw the word raffle.
> 
> 1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)
> 
> ...


29.Madtwinhead


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung

30. robti

31. Big Tony

32. Obnic

33.Madtwinhead


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Ooh yes!

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung

30. robti

31. Big Tony

32. Obnic

33.Madtwinhead

34. hubrad


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung

30. robti

31. Big Tony

32. Obnic

33.Madtwinhead

34. hubrad

35. Oop north


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

5 more slots to go neatly there folks


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Go on then! For a fiver I'll risk it! (Although I never win :-( )

1. gingerneil (first... Woop!)

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung

30. robti

31. Big Tony

32. Obnic

33.Madtwinhead

34. hubrad

35. Oop north

36. Drewster


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh go on then. £5 is the same as a bag of supermarket pre ground and that tamper is pure coffee porn. I think it would grace my tamping mat and help me reach VST Nirvana if I win. If it's good for the forum it's good for all of us. Count me in. Just trying to add my name via Tapatalk, may take me a minute to get rid of all the funky formatting.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

1. gingerneil

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung

30. robti

31. Big Tony

32. Obnic[/color][/color]

33.Madtwinhead

34. hubrad

35. Oop north

36. Drewster

37. Hotmetal


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

1. gingerneil

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung

30. robti

31. Big Tony

32. Obnic

33.Madtwinhead

34. hubrad

35. Oop north

36. Drewster

37. Hotmetal

38. Heligan


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. gingerneil

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung

30. robti

31. Big Tony

32. Obnic

33.Madtwinhead

34. hubrad

35. Oop north

36. Drewster

37. Hotmetal

38. Heligan

39. Bigben


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One place left folks for a chance to win this fab tamper


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Go on then, to make the numbers up.

1. gingerneil

2. Noyer

3. Mrboots2u

4. Yes Row

5. Frandavi99

6. michaelg

7. dfk

8. working dog

9. EricC

10. Soll

11. mike mc

12. grumpydaddy

13. Trebor127

14. reneb

15. Dannymontez

16. Xpenno

17. NeilR

18. Geordie Boy

19. IanP

20. MooMaa

21. Milanski

22. Beanosaurus

23. Slas111

24. rmcgandara

25. Fru T Bunn

26. dwalsh1

27.Spukey

28. Sean

29. jcheung

30. robti

31. Big Tony

32. Obnic

33.Madtwinhead

34. hubrad

35. Oop north

36. Drewster

37. Hotmetal

38. Heligan

39. Bigben

40. johnealey


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice one, I will send out payment details tomorrow, as the numbers are less than 50 the winner will be the first number between 1 and 40 drawn on The national lottery after all payments have been received.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

This weeks national lottery numbers: 41,43,44,46,47,48, 49


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> This weeks national lottery numbers: 41,43,44,46,47,48, 49


Yay!! I'm rich beyond my wildest dreams!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Daren said:


> Yay!! I'm rich beyond my wildest dreams!!


Haha! OK Daren you can buy us all posh tampers with your mega-loot winnings!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> This weeks national lottery numbers: 41,43,44,46,47,48, 49


After the last confusion, can we please not post any results of any national lottery on here! The winning ticket will be the draw *AFTER* all payments have been made. Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Payment details are about to be sent out. Keep an eye on your PMs shortly


----------



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)

Paid. Good luck everyone.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Paid! Let's go! The tamper of my dreams!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Paid.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

paid - thanks as ever to dave and glenn. another great raffle prize.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u, drewster and Dannymontez all paid


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Paided


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Big Tony - paid


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

frandavi99 said:


> Paided


That looks like a new word


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Glenn said:


> That looks like a new word


Wordnik agrees as well

'paided' has been looked up 1253 times, is no one's favorite word yet, has been added to 3 lists, has no comments yet, and is not a valid Scrabble word.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Paid


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Paid


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Paid, good luck all


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Paid. Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

paid

good luck everyone !


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Paid...


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Now paid!

Great prize......whoever gets it.....


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Paid with thanks, good luck to all who entered


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Hi CC.. paid the fiver for the raffle, although not before the bank accidentally sent five HUNDRED pounds and thankfully took it straight back again!

Good luck, all.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just paid and good luck all

John


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

paid


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Come on folks still 10 more to pay on this


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

The bank managed to reverse the whole transaction, but now paid properly. ☺


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thought I had won the lotto when hubrad's payment went through









All sorted now though

It looks like everyone has paid, so the first number out in tomorrow nights Lotto will decide the winner - after the 2 randomisations take place

If the number is higher than 40 then the second number out will be used instead


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Great good luck everyone the lucky winner will love this tamper


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Good luck all.

I'm feeling extra lucky so will buy a lottery ticket for tonight as well.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The first ball out in tonight's Lotto was number 14

Therefore, the winner will be the raffle entrant who is in position 14 after 2 randomisations

The draw will take place at 2130 tonight


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Tenterhooks! !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Righto, about to kick off the process.

Good luck all!

Thank you to *coffeechap* and Jens at *Torr Tampers* for putting this cracking prize up for grabs

Dave and Jens have been offering some cracking specials recently and Torr has been a great supporter of the forum over the past year

The process for tonight is the same as usual;

All 40 names are entered into random.org

The list is randomised

The randomised list is randomised again

The winner is the raffle entrant whose name is in position 14 after the second randomisation


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The draw has been completed

The draw files are just uploading


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tonight's winner is *working dog*

Congratulations on your win!

Thank you to all who entered









The draw documents can be reviewed here


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats WD!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks to everyone involved


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Congratulations working dog! Fantastic early Christmas present.

Thanks to coffeechap, Jens and Glenn for organising another great raffle.


----------



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)

Well Done WD and thanks for another great raffle.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats Mr Dawg................


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

{Hearty applause! }

Congrats, wd!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done Working Dog!


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Hearty congrats!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Congratulations WD a great Tamper you have there, enjoy!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Well done mate. You're not selling a decent tamper after winning this one are you?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy tamping WD!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Woof! Woof! Woof!

(Congrats Dawg!)


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats, WD! Cheers to all the organisers as normal.


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Paid


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

Ha ha didn't realise the above posts baaaaahhh


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Well Done mate!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

What a great way to start a wet and windy Thursday !

Thanks to Dave and Jens for the opportunity to win this stunning tamper

On a roll now - waiting for the next raffle


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> Well done mate. You're not selling a decent tamper after winning this one are you?


Hi Tony

Once this arrives I will put up for sale a Madebyknock 58.35mm heft tamper. In the spirit of the season, the payment will go to the forum funds.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

working dog said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Once this arrives I will put up for sale a Madebyknock 58.35mm heft tamper. In the spirit of the season, the payment will go to the forum funds.


Congratulations on winning and a nice gesture as well. I love the raffles, although I could probably have bought the Torr tamper outright with my various entry fees.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

NeilR said:


> Congratulations on winning and a nice gesture as well. I love the raffles, although I could probably have bought the Torr tamper outright with my various entry fees.


This is the first raffle that I have won (or the second if you count the mythos that I errr..... 'won' in a raffle where I was the only entrant). I look at the raffles as a bit of fun and a way of raising forum funds. Its also the only place I know where you have a good chance of winning some outstanding coffee gear for very little money.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I concur!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

working dog said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Once this arrives I will put up for sale a Madebyknock 58.35mm heft tamper. In the spirit of the season, the payment will go to the forum funds.


Thanks mate, not good enough quality for me though. I just went mental a shelled out for a new torr anyway


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done WD


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats WD and enjoy, truly are outstanding.

John


----------

